# R32 top secret carbon rear diffuser



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking for a carbon fibre Top Secret rear diffuser. Must be genuine item, no replicas please in good condition 

Thanks


----------



## skitchbryant (Feb 10, 2016)

Sinbad said:


> Looking for a carbon fibre Top Secret rear diffuser. Must be genuine item, no replicas please in good condition
> 
> Thanks


I have a brand new one that's never been installed and just sitting in my garage.


----------

